# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Межсетевые экраны (firewall)  >  Подскажите фаервол для Windows 98.

## 9073

Требования: 

1) владение русским языком.

2) простота использования как в XP. Блокирование исходящего трафика - роли не играет, пускай это останется на совести антивируса  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## XP user

Думаю (точно сказать не могу), что бесплатный Outpost неплохой выбор:
http://www.agnitum.ru/products/outpostfree/download.php



> Системные требования
> 
>     * Windows 95/98/ME/NT/2000/XP
>     * Pentium 200 и выше
>     * 10MB свободного места на жестком диске
>     * 32MB RAM


Paul

----------

